# 1967 gto



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello all,
Im new to the board but not new to GTO's. I currently have a 67 factory 400, 4speed, AC, power steering car that has zero rust but needs a full resto. I bought the car while on deployment to afghanistan and now im headed to korea for a year but as soon as i get back ill be doing a full frame off on it. I have the cars PHS documentation. Its a factory burgundy with red interior. I havent checked if its numbers matching or not. I got to it before someone was going to cut it up and turn it into a drag car. My father had one when i was a kid and ever since its been my dream car. This one will stay in the family.


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

These are the only pictures i have of the car right now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Neat. And because it's an AC car, it has that great looking Soft Ray glass. Good luck with your project.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GonOvr said:


> Hello all,
> Im new to the board but not new to GTO's. I currently have a 67 factory 400, 4speed, AC, power steering car that has zero rust but needs a full resto. I bought the car while on deployment to afghanistan and now im headed to korea for a year but as soon as i get back ill be doing a full frame off on it. I have the cars PHS documentation. Its a factory burgundy with red interior. I havent checked if its numbers matching or not. I got to it before someone was going to cut it up and turn it into a drag car. My father had one when i was a kid and ever since its been my dream car. This one will stay in the family.


Awesome! Love dem 67's ---- good luck with your project. 

And, thanks very much for your service.


Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck with your project. Come home safe, and Thank you for what you do!!!! Eric:cheers


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! Just wish i could settle down for a bit and concentrate on it. Im a big time do it myselfer. This is my current project which is just about finished. 
Before








During








Now












Some of you may think its ridiculous but its just meant to go fast in the sand. This was all done by myself and a friend in the course of 3 weeks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm liking that sand buggy, can't wait to see what you do with the GOAT, keep us posted and a heartfelt "Thank You" for your service, get home safe and fast so you can have some fun with your Pontiac.

Brian

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok well i went and checked out the car and its definitely not a numbers matching car. It has everything for a manual trans shifter and pedal assembly but has a th350. So with that being said im doing a Rest-o-mod with a LS3/6speed swap. Not sure what rear-end it has either, all i know is that its a 10-bolt cant see stamping anywhere. Im gonna do a 9" anyways so when i figure out what the old one actually is someone may want a rearend?
Current engine Block codes
Pass. side front of block near head and intake cant make out the first number its either a 6,C,0 followed by 315175 with YX below
Pass. side front of block towards the bottom 237109831
Heads 4X
Intake 525355
Not sure what its out of but i know its not a '67 maybe somone has alittle more insight


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NICE '97!!!!

Chevy motor in a Toyota 4Runner?


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> NICE '97!!!!
> 
> Chevy motor in a Toyota 4Runner?


Yea 500hp pushes 40 inch tires alot better than 170hp plus i cant get a asian v6 to lope like an american v8. I like making things better than the factory unless its worth alot more as factory. :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

What's under that cover?


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

Good eye, 66 BB502 chevelle


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

God Damn!!!!

Push everything else to the side and FINISH THAT!!!!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike_V said:


> God Damn!!!!
> 
> Push everything else to the side and FINISH THAT!!!!


+1

I say GOOD DAY


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

It is finished but not mine, its a buddies. I was using his shop for my toyota build cause it wont fit in a regular garage. It used to be a drag car with a 700+ horse 572 but he restored it into a streetrod. Ill try to get some completed pictures for ya.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can you take the Toyota to the Sand Box when ya' go?


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Can you take the Toyota to the Sand Box when ya' go?


Im goin the other way, to korea. As for the sand box, no way in hell even if it was an option. There are no driving laws over there. Its a free for all and anything brand new isnt anywhere close to nice after 2 months. Ill stick to my MRAP its got these awesome bumpers for motivating cars out of the way.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well....be careful, things aren't too "happy" in korea these days....Are you going after Christmas???


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I'm back! and in the middle of nowhere Missouri. I almost immediately started tearing into the GTO and it is almost 100% stripped down to shell and frame. I do have some parts that i will not be using so please anyone, feel free to hit me up. I'll give most everything i wont use for free. Including the 400 that's in it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GonOver, there's a guy on this forum who hasn't posted for a long time, but he's a great guy and he could probably use your engine....his 'handle' is Too Many Projects, and his name is Mitch. He's been bringing a '67 GTO back from the dead, and has been running into all sorts of setbacks along the way. A fresh part or two would probably be a huge help. I'll pm him in the mean time. It's been months since I've seen a post of his. Guys?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome back....good to see you dive in to that car looks like a clean pallet, get her done for the summer and have some fun, you earned it....:cheers


----------



## GonOvr (Dec 10, 2010)

I wish I had the money to get it done by summer. Just bought all new furniture, bedroom set, tv, etc. That way the wife is happy and i can go back to spending money on projects. This one will take me a while to get done. Right now im working on getting the new rear end and suspension & brakes. Have to get everything mounted so i can see where the shockwaves are gonna hit the coil buckets. Once thats all done then ill send off for powdercoating and have a rolling frame. That's the plan for summer.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GonOvr said:


> Well I'm back! and in the middle of nowhere Missouri. I almost immediately started tearing into the GTO and it is almost 100% stripped down to shell and frame. I do have some parts that i will not be using so please anyone, feel free to hit me up. I'll give most everything i wont use for free. Including the 400 that's in it.


DUDE !!!!!! shoot me a list by PM of what you want gone and I'll be there. I can find MO in the dark, even "Nowhere".... be willing to contribute to the furniture fund some too...:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch!...where ya' been???????????????????????? Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Mitch!...where ya' been???????????????????????? Eric


Rebuilding a rotten '66 Mustang for a winter job instead of getting the GTO back on the road... Been following your build.....gonna be KILLER !!!


----------

